# some of my other military bicycles



## leo healy (Sep 19, 2013)

A bsa mark V ,was in a very bad state when found but very complete so i did a complete strip down and rebuild , a beutiful bicycle to ride.


----------



## sbusiello (Sep 19, 2013)

awesome bike. i have been looking for an old BSA, a war time one just brings up the cool factor by 10.

do you have any before pics?


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 19, 2013)

I like that BSA very much.


----------



## jonkuto (Sep 20, 2013)

Fantastic bike! Any other pictures of your kübelwagen?


----------



## johan willaert (Sep 21, 2013)

Looking at the pedals and the gun clips I suspect these might have been one made for the Irish Armed Forces...

Several of these have turned up in near unissued condition in Europe these past few years...

Great bike!


----------



## leo healy (Sep 23, 2013)

*some of my military bicycles*

Hi Lads 
  thanks for the kind comments, im afraid i have only come into the digital age in the last few years and unfortunately have only a few disposable camera pics of my presto bicycle been done.
  The bicycle  was x irish army and a lot of them still turn up here but people are asking silly money for them i have  sold  a few near complete bikes and parts over the years to fund buying my german bikes.
   I take it it s ok to put a few pics of my kubel here,a few i took at a recent show year of car is 43


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 23, 2013)

Cool pictures, Leo. Thanks for showing us those. Where are you located?


----------



## leo healy (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks Decotriumph im located  in cork in the south of Ireland, We are a bit bicycle starved here as we have mainly nearly all british bicycles here very few bicycles from the rest of europe or the states turn up here , unless someone buys a bicycle in , im talking anything pre 70s.
  I meant to post this as well  a set of original drawings for the bsa,in 1/4 scale.


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 25, 2013)

leo healy said:


> Thanks Decotriumph im located  in cork in the south of Ireland, We are a bit bicycle starved here as we have mainly nearly all british bicycles here very few bicycles from the rest of europe or the states turn up here , unless someone buys a bicycle in , im talking anything pre 70s.
> I meant to post this as well  a set of original drawings for the bsa,in 1/4 scale.




Wow, those drawings are a very cool find. I am a longtime BSA fan. I have recently purchased a 1937 BSA tandem. I will be picking it up on my next trip west (it's in Kansas). I have also owned a few BSA motorcycles and have a BSA-built Enfield rifle. I have been watching a couple of BSA bicycles on eBay but they must be priced too high. They have been on there a long time without selling.


----------



## Romance1984 (Jan 10, 2016)

war time one just brings up the cool factor by 10.
สล็อต


----------



## CrazyDave (Feb 4, 2016)

Awesome! Now I want a military bike...DOH!


----------



## Sixtysomething1950 (Apr 8, 2016)

johan willaert said:


> Looking at the pedals and the gun clips I suspect these might have been one made for the Irish Armed Forces...
> 
> Several of these have turned up in near unissued condition in Europe these past few years...
> 
> Great bike!



 A good way to tell if one was x Irish Army is by the frame number. They bought only 3,000 so if the number is below that, chances are it's ex-Irish Army.. I've restored many of these Mark Vs down through the years and still got a few. Great old machines but getting scarce.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 8, 2016)

Great bike and an amazing vehicle!   I also see that you have supplies too.  By any chance can you locate me a Everest Frame pack at a decent price?


----------

